# Unique Sword Style



## MartialMasters (Apr 1, 2016)

You know what day it is!
Here's an epic April Fool's video, mostly of me showing off a very demanding multiple sword form...
I hope a few members here will appreciate this...er, _unique_ kata!


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 1, 2016)

the movements aren't even bad.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow, I just realized something.

All those videos out on YouTube of people doing silly nonsense "martial arts" demonstrations that I've been so critical of over the years? They're probably just April Fools pranks that didn't get taken down after the first. I should have realized there couldn't be _that_ many crappy martial artists out there eager to share their incompetence with the world.

They sure had me fooled. I feel so gullible.


----------



## geezer (Apr 10, 2016)

Pirate Hunter Zoro lives!!!






BTW even at my age, I'm a huge O_nePiece_ fan.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Why does he  have a sword in his mouth?


----------



## Hyoho (Apr 11, 2016)

Here is another comedian that actually takes his blade on the subway.


----------



## pgsmith (Apr 11, 2016)

Hyoho said:


> Here is another comedian that actually takes his blade on the subway.


  I can't believe I got through as much of that as I did. it was only a couple of minutes, but it will take me a while to purge the memory from my mind since the fellow seemed serious about it. That was really awful, and you should be ashamed of your self for posting it for unsuspecting people to see.


----------



## ShawnP (Apr 11, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> I can't believe I got through as much of that as I did. it was only a couple of minutes, but it will take me a while to purge the memory from my mind since the fellow seemed serious about it. That was really awful, and you should be ashamed of your self for posting it for unsuspecting people to see.


IF it was/is that awful, for us unsuspecting people could you please post a video of something that is NOT awful? thanks   <----(closest Emo i could find for Ninja)


----------



## Hyoho (Apr 11, 2016)

So serious I think someone may shoot him for fun. It is 2016.

Tempe-Phoenix light-rail swordsman talks about incident


----------



## pgsmith (Apr 12, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> IF it was/is that awful, for us unsuspecting people could you please post a video of something that is NOT awful? thanks   <----(closest Emo i could find for Ninja)


  Just looked up something really quickly. Kuroda Tetsuzan does not practice one of the more orthodox of Japanese sword arts, but this is a good video as it shows it in slow motion so it's easy to see his focus and balance throughout all of his movements. Now compare that to what the young man in the video is doing.  From a Japanese sword arts perspective, it's the difference between watching a UFC championship bout and a rerun of Xena, Warrior Princess.


----------



## ShawnP (Apr 12, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> Just looked up something really quickly. Kuroda Tetsuzan does not practice one of the more orthodox of Japanese sword arts, but this is a good video as it shows it in slow motion so it's easy to see his focus and balance throughout all of his movements. Now compare that to what the young man in the video is doing.  From a Japanese sword arts perspective, it's the difference between watching a UFC championship bout and a rerun of Xena, Warrior Princess.


Thanks pgsmith, that was quite interesting.


----------



## Buka (Apr 12, 2016)

I enjoyed watching it. Better than I could do.


----------



## geezer (Apr 12, 2016)

Hyoho said:


> Here is another comedian that actually takes his blade on the subway.



Good Lord, what an _idiot_. Living in a total fantasy. Somebody better straighten him out before he hurts somebody or, more likely, himself!


----------



## ShawnP (Apr 13, 2016)

geezer said:


> Good Lord, what an _idiot_. Living in a total fantasy. Somebody better straighten him out before he hurts somebody or, more likely, himself!


i dont know about everywhere else but where i live it is illegal to carry a blade more than 4" on your person. i would think after a news interview the authorities would be all over this guy even if he did stop a beating in progress.


----------



## geezer (Apr 13, 2016)

I would _hope_ so ...not because he was carrying a sword, but because of what he did and said. He was a bystander observing what was apparently a non-lethal altercation, a brawl, and he essentially threatened to massacre everybody involved including other bystanders. All that and he views himself as some kind of vigilante hero being worshipped by fans? That boy needs to get a grip on reality!

Other than that, a bladed sidearm is no more bizarre than carrying a firearm for self-defense, and we see plenty of that here in Arizona. Here you can carry firearms openly or concealed with no permit.


----------



## ShawnP (Apr 13, 2016)

geezer said:


> . Here you can carry firearms openly or concealed with no permit.


MAN now that's scary!


----------



## geezer (Apr 13, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> MAN now that's scary!



Yeah... try driving in my town!


----------

